# Anybody hunt with an air rifle?



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I've been seriously considering getting a Gamo air rifle. I turned a few of them over in my hands at Cabelas today. They fire up to and over 1000 fps, come in .22 or .177, and come scoped for $150-$300 depending on the model. It just looks fun, I guess. Give me an option to hunt my property for bunnies and squirrels if I want. I live butted up to woods but in suburbia kinda. Something quiet but still lethal could provide entertainment (and meat) when I don't have the opportunity to head to public with my Savage .22. 

Just thinking aloud, per se, and wondered if y'all had experience with adult air rifles (not Red Ryder from childhood, lol).

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

i do most of my small game hunting with air rifles. I have about fifteen of various types. If you do not have experience with break barrels I would recommend a pump. If you don`t mind telling us what your budget is we can get you started in the right direction.

I re-read your post. If you are willing to spend about $200 you can get a Benjamin 392 which is a .22 pump with more than enough power to kill rabbits and squirrels and is quite accurate too. With a pump you avoid having to learn the artillery hold and the frustration of blown up scopes.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Pay attention to the decibel levels compared to the velocity. I have a Benjamin that is loud, almost as loud as a .22.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

anagranite said:


> Pay attention to the decibel levels compared to the velocity. I have a Benjamin that is loud, almost as loud as a .22.


Regarding noise, I read that I want to stay sub sonic so avoid the really high fps and that generally speaking, a .22 is quieter than the faster .177. Does that sound accurate? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Wolverick said:


> i do most of my small game hunting with air rifles. I have about fifteen of various types. If you do not have experience with break barrels I would recommend a pump. If you don`t mind telling us what your budget is we can get you started in the right direction.
> 
> I re-read your post. If you are willing to spend about $200 you can get a Benjamin 392 which is a .22 pump with more than enough power to kill rabbits and squirrels and is quite accurate too. With a pump you avoid having to learn the artillery hold and the frustration of blown up scopes.


The break barrel setup is part of the draw, actually. Just learning something different and therefore giving me an excuse to buy a new toy. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Regarding noise, I read that I want to stay sub sonic so avoid the really high fps and that generally speaking, a .22 is quieter than the faster .177. Does that sound accurate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'll have to check what mine is but I think it's a .22. It's very loud, heavy, and not the most accurate. I'm pretty disappointed


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Just my opinion but I have found that even with well placed shots ( some times multiple ) it requires a bit of time for death to occur.







Most of my experience is with squirrels, skunks and rabbits aren’t as tough and groundhog,possum & raccoon are! I have both calibers and protect the bird feeder with the .22. As for noise I wasn’t concerned but I doubt anything is real quiet. 
If you plan on actually hunting in orange I’d find something other than air. JMO


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Have killed plenty of squirrel and grouse with a daisy powerline 880, 177 cal.

Now have a pair of Diana model 34. One in synthetic/177 and a 22 cal with a wood stock. They both shoot very well. The downside of spring guns is they tend to be hard on scopes.

I also have an old Sheridan pump in 20 cal that is really fun to shoot with the peep sight.

PCP or pump will be quieter than a spring gun, in my experience. Of course anything that breaks speed of sound will be loud.

For hunting, personally I'd get either a 22 cal break barrel or a 22 or 25 cal pcp. Though the 177 will still work and shoot flatter.

If you haven't already, check out pyramyd air website. Lots of info and a ton of options.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Macs13 said:


> I've been seriously considering getting a Gamo air rifle. I turned a few of them over in my hands at Cabelas today. They fire up to and over 1000 fps, come in .22 or .177, and come scoped for $150-$300 depending on the model. It just looks fun, I guess. Give me an option to hunt my property for bunnies and squirrels if I want. I live butted up to woods but in suburbia kinda. Something quiet but still lethal could provide entertainment (and meat) when I don't have the opportunity to head to public with my Savage .22.
> 
> Just thinking aloud, per se, and wondered if y'all had experience with adult air rifles (not Red Ryder from childhood, lol).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


For that price range, take a look at one of these if you can.

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/benjamin-trail-np-xl-1500-177-caliber-air-rifle-combo

Go with the .22 if you can find it, the .177 works great but will produce more pass throughs on small game, not always great for a suburban situation. 

Buy some cleaning pellets as well as several different brands and weights of hunting pellets to find out what the rifle likes. The cleaning pellets are important because the barrels are manufactured the same way as regular gun barrels, using oil. When you fire a pellet in an oily barrel, the heat and pressure can cause "dieseling", igniting those oils in your barrel. This makes it loud and inaccurate, and is sometimes the reason people don't like their air rifle. 

And shoot it a bunch when you get it, most have a break in period.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

About 5 years ago, 2x a week i was meeting up at a coworkers house to carpool. I'd take a walk on his 10 acres with my 177 and thump bunny skulls. I went 15 for 15, then groups opened up and I had to send the scope in for repair.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I've used a .22 air rifle before for squirrels then went back to my 22LR using standerd velocity rounds and the 22LR is actually a lot quieter than my air rifle and hits a heck of a lot harder (even with 22 shorts). I'd go with a bolt action 22LR and use 22shorts or CCI quiets for around the house.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

mjh4 said:


> I've used a .22 air rifle before for squirrels then went back to my 22LR using standerd velocity rounds and the 22LR is actually a lot quieter than my air rifle and hits a heck of a lot harder (even with 22 shorts). I'd go with a bolt action 22LR and use 22shorts or CCI quiets for around the house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Depending on his area, it is possible that an airgun would be legal to shoot while the 22LR is not.

Your 22 air rifle must have been supersonic?


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> Depending on his area, it is possible that an airgun would be legal to shoot while the 22LR is not.
> 
> Your 22 air rifle must have been supersonic?


My .22 air rifle is around 1,100fps so that crack just might have been super sonic. Kind of shocked me how loud it was.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

mjh4 said:


> My .22 air rifle is around 1,100fps so that crack just might have been super sonic. Kind of shocked me how loud it was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yep. That'll do it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

mjh4 said:


> My .22 air rifle is around 1,100fps so that crack just might have been super sonic. Kind of shocked me how loud it was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Have you tried heavy pellets? There is a chance you could find some extra heavy pellets that are subsonic and still hit pretty hard. To me, a small part of the appeal of an airgun is the lack of noise.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Jeffish74 said:


> Just my opinion but I have found that even with well placed shots ( some times multiple ) it requires a bit of time for death to occur.
> View attachment 628213
> Most of my experience is with squirrels, skunks and rabbits aren’t as tough and groundhog,possum & raccoon are! I have both calibers and protect the bird feeder with the .22. As for noise I wasn’t concerned but I doubt anything is real quiet.
> If you plan on actually hunting in orange I’d find something other than air. JMO


As stated in original post, this is an idea simply for dinking around in my yard where I have neighbors. I have actual guns for going out hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

This video is what got me thinking about it. Now, I'm not looking to hunt medium sized game like this fella did, but the silence, accuracy, and stopping power really shocked me. Good video. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I was cleaning the gun safe yesterday and dug out my old Benjamin 22 cal I think it's a model 44 and it still works.


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

I've read many of your posts and it appears you are a "value" buyer when it comes to your equipment rather than buying the cheapest item that will get the job done. Based on that I would recommend a pcp (pre charged pneumatic). I have the Benjamin Discovery in .22 and it is really accurate. I haven't verified the speeds but advertised are around 900 fps.

Pyramidair.com will have your head spinnig with all the available options.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

[QUOTE="sureshot006, post: 8887805,[/QUOTE[  A friend had at one time a Daystate PCP that had a 6x14 variable.It would group in same hole at 30 yds.Unlike spring-piston rifles there was no forward recoil that was
the enemy of the scope because of the vibration they produced. 22 cal. 900 fps deadly on Woodchucks, ***** and Rabbits.A bit pricey,but unmatched accuracy...


----------

